
Demotivation by External Rewards - olalonde
http://www.jesperjuul.net/ludologist/demotivated-by-external-rewards
======
ncza
This cites research done with kids, are there similar findings with adults?

------
beams_of_light
Please, don't tell my boss about this.

~~~
dropit_sphere
Don't worry, he wouldn't believe it.

